# Muffdaddy2 Great guy



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

Man i just got my new boa and man Muffdaddy was right on all aspects of this reptile field i could not seem to get my boa to calm down he kept striking at me and finially i went to youtube and saw him and was so impressed i decided to talk to him even with all the bad things i heard i still gave it a shot and man he was on target with everything he is so awsome and knows so much i think everyone should go talk with him and stop being so mean to him he is just simply awsome as hell and deserves respect from all the people who bad talk him he is one of a kind and funny as hell and helps many of many people out everyone check this guy out on youtube his name is muffdaddy2 him and his partner are just awsome they know there stuff I just would like to thank him again for all his help


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: I think his bad attitude and previous terrible advice kind of puts the stoppers on basic boa knowledge im afraid.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2:first class gimp from what ive seen! wouldnt suprise me if it was you! first post on a forum and its about some ego hungry unfriendly "thing"


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Most of us have checked him out on Youtube and that is why he gets no respect from here.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Isn't MD the clown reccomending high temps to cure IBD ?
Not impressed at all :bash:
Cant help thinking awesomebao could be somehow connected to MD ????????????????


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

I dunno about him recommending any bad advice could someone show me some bad advice that he talks about all i seen is him being a funny outspoken guy who does not take crap and him and his partner seems to have fun in doing what they are doing i just do not get why people do not try and give Muffdaddy a chance


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I've listened to a few of their shows, ans just thought they were a couple of Very right wing Bigots
Pro guns
Anti abortion
Anti Obama
I could go on


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hes a :censor:

knows nothing about reps

and thinks hes a "big hit" venomous keeper

.............................................................
.............................................................
..................................................................
............................................


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Just leave Britney alone!!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Isn't MD the clown reccomending high temps to cure IBD ?
> Not impressed at all :bash:
> *Cant help thinking awesomebao could be somehow connected to MD* ????????????????


 
:werd:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Taxemic said:


> Just leave Britney alone!!!


 
lol!!


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

So noone likes him because he is pro guns and loves the republican party and loves to live free as an american that is not a very good reason to hate someone and how is he a bigot? His shows are funny as hell and are not boring like some crap like reptile radio i mean i fall asleep everytime i listen to that show it is like being in school and listening to that boring ass teacher and falling asleep at the desk lol at least they talk about everything and try and help this is what i see from them i mean sometimes they go a little far but it is still funny and there right to do so and he does know his stuff noone has even tried to prove him wrong yet all everyone says is that he is fat or stupid or he is a bad influence thats all i ever here


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

No hes a ****......
Lets give my copperhead a rat to see if it gives more wet bites than dry...what a idiot....
He talks rubbish..thinks hes great - when just repeats peoples knowledge, and when someone confronts him he just makes videos about them....


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> So noone likes him because he is pro guns and loves the republican party and loves to live free as an american that is not a very good reason to hate someone and how is he a bigot? His shows are funny as hell and are not boring like some crap like reptile radio i mean i fall asleep everytime i listen to that show it is like being in school and listening to that boring ass teacher and falling asleep at the desk lol at least they talk about everything and try and help this is what i see from them i mean sometimes they go a little far but it is still funny and there right to do so and he does know his stuff noone has even tried to prove him wrong yet all everyone says is that he is fat or stupid or he is a bad influence thats all i ever here


We generally don't like people who live feed for fun.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I got the plonker on msn....think im blocked now tho...
Me and a member on here had a chat about what he done with he copper head... His reasons where pathetic.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> So noone likes him because he is pro guns and loves the republican party and loves to live free as an american that is not a very good reason to hate someone and how is he a bigot? His shows are funny as hell and are not boring like some crap like reptile radio i mean i fall asleep everytime i listen to that show it is like being in school and listening to that boring ass teacher and falling asleep at the desk lol at least they talk about everything and try and help this is what i see from them i mean sometimes they go a little far but it is still funny and there right to do so and he does know his stuff noone has even tried to prove him wrong yet all everyone says is that he is fat or stupid or he is a bad influence thats all i ever here


go through his videos, look for the one of him handling the disabled (as he says) milk snake, if it has a bad spine like he says then swinging it by its tail is dangerous for the snake, the whole point of the video is for him to handle the aggressive snake to prove how cool he is.

The copperhead video he feeds a baby copperhead a live mouse which is far too big for it to eat, then goes on to laugh about how close he put his hand to the copperhead and how it could of bitten him, does this sound like the words of a responsible keeper.

And his snake envenomation video was not only wrong (he explained to use outdated practices on the treatment of venomous) it has also been proved as being dangerous and will make the situation work worse, yet when anyone tried to tell him this he removed the comments, again very irresponsible especially seeing as he has his army of naive young fans that hang on his every word.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> So noone likes him because he is pro guns and loves the republican party and loves to live free as an american that is not a very good reason to hate someone and how is he a bigot? His shows are funny as hell and are not boring like some crap like reptile radio i mean i fall asleep everytime i listen to that show it is like being in school and listening to that boring ass teacher and falling asleep at the desk lol at least they talk about everything and try and help this is what i see from them i mean sometimes they go a little far but it is still funny and there right to do so and he does know his stuff noone has even tried to prove him wrong yet all everyone says is that he is fat or stupid or he is a bad influence thats all i ever here



Reptile radios awesome..
It gives you views on the hobby - and has some good debates.
And...OMG....Let me go find the video that made me hate him even more than I hated him.....:whip:


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

I heard about this from someone about him repeating knowledge but ummmmmm don't you relieze everyone repeats knowledge are you that stupid not knowing that he repeats what other people have said and told him when he was learning about reptiles just like all of us how stupid is that statement because when someone ask's you a question you just repeat others knowledge just like everyone does in this hobby duh so how can you hate on him for doing what other people do


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> I heard about this from someone about him repeating knowledge but ummmmmm don't you relieze everyone repeats knowledge are you that stupid not knowing that he repeats what other people have said and told him when he was learning about reptiles just like all of us how stupid is that statement because when someone ask's you a question you just repeat others knowledge just like everyone does in this hobby duh so how can you hate on him for doing what other people do


what bit are you talking about mate?


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

someone made a dumb statement here about not liking him because he repeats others knowledge i was just pointing out everyone repeats that same knowledge they learn lol he is just doing what everyone else does why hate him for that


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Muffdaddy is a total disgrace to the herpkeeping community. He has so much enjoyment in feeding live animals to his animals in a vane attempt to stimulate outrage for his actions. When people on U tube complain he calls them all sorts of left wing insults.

I have seen rodents, chickens ( who the :censor: feeds a live adult chicken to a boa constrictor) and rabbits fed to undersized constrictor's and the camera zooms in on the animals agony with his fat useless work shy mates s******ing in the background. Disgusting and disturbing that a "human being" takes so much pleasure in the suffering of other species.

I have known people that feed live to their snakes !!! but they did it for cause and reason not enjoyment and I kept to the law. Now they are all on dead and thats how it should be.

"ITS NATURAL!!!" thats all I hear from these live feeders, so I must go and buy a live pig and throw it too my dog or maybe feed that bearded dragon to my mates carpet python as thats natural as well.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> I heard about this from someone about him repeating knowledge but ummmmmm don't you relieze everyone repeats knowledge are you that stupid not knowing that he repeats what other people have said and told him when he was learning about reptiles just like all of us how stupid is that statement because when someone ask's you a question you just repeat others knowledge just like everyone does in this hobby duh so how can you hate on him for doing what other people do



No...theres a line between... Armchair expert...and someone learning.

Example...

Me:
I want venomous snakes....I will be getting mentored I will find a venomous that I feel comfortable with, I will then get this snake..

Muffdaddy:
Ive spoken to people about getting hots...so ive been told to get a copper head because of the less deaths through bites and aloud more rubbish.:whip:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the thing is people come across him and see his videos who are noobs in the world of reptile keeping (no offence, we all were once) and take his advice on board as gospel truth they see all the positive feedback hes getting and think he really knows his stuff, yes he does know about reptiles to a degree, but nothing special and alot of his advice is poorly thought out and wrong, but all comments criticising or pointing out where hes wrong comments get imdediately deleted he has alot of fans because he a charismatic guy but then so was Hitler.......................


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

OK I've done a search on here about him and came up with this interesting post from Al (Viperkeeper):

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/113553-u-tube-man-gets-attention.html#post1588799

And that's coming from who I'd consider to be a very clued up and generally "proper" hot keeper.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> So noone likes him because he is pro guns and loves the republican party and loves to live free as an american that is not a very good reason to hate someone and how is he a bigot? His shows are funny as hell and are not boring like some crap like reptile radio i mean i fall asleep everytime i listen to that show it is like being in school and listening to that boring ass teacher and falling asleep at the desk lol at least they talk about everything and try and help this is what i see from them i mean sometimes they go a little far but it is still funny and there right to do so and he does know his stuff noone has even tried to prove him wrong yet all everyone says is that he is fat or stupid or he is a bad influence thats all i ever here


 
He's a numpty - just look at him and how he goes about doing things. For a start he kept reps in his flat without finding out whether he could keep them or not. Filled his flat with animals and hey presto - got himself booked in at his local court!!! If i wasn't allowed to keep reps here, then I might keep a couple of leos under the bed - not a freaking copperhead!!!! Thats just a start!!!


----------



## SNAKEY2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

*MUFFDADDY2 is the best thing to happen to this hobby*

this is a guy that has inspired tens of thousands of people to get into the hobby....helps tens of thousands with reptile info including me, and helped me in many ways and never steared me wrong..he evern fought anti-reptile legislation..HE and his partner MIKE ARE THE GREATEST HEROS OF THIS HOBBY EVERY!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I reckon these are spammers...its to like o.0


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

LMAO....go find another bridge:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SNAKEY2008 said:


> this is a guy that has inspired tens of thousands of people to get into the hobby....helps tens of thousands with reptile info including me, and helped me in many ways and never steared me wrong..he evern fought anti-reptile legislation..*HE and his partner MIKE ARE THE GREATEST HEROS OF THIS HOBBY EVERY!!!!!*:2thumb:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: this quote is absolutely priceless, you have made my day


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

SNAKEY2008 said:


> this is a guy that has inspired tens of thousands of people to get into the hobby....helps tens of thousands with reptile info including me, and helped me in many ways and never steared me wrong..he evern fought anti-reptile legislation..HE and his partner MIKE ARE THE GREATEST HEROS OF THIS HOBBY EVERY!!!!!:2thumb:


so there bigger heroes than steve irwin, mark o'shea, austin stevens, bob clark etc?
yeah nice one


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

I think in time those 2 will be as big as people like Steve Irwin and all them yes because they are out there trying there best and making something happen at least unlike these other boring ass people heck even Steve Irwin made it fun for us to learn just like muff and mike they make it fun and are funny as hell


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

In your dreams pal :lol2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

steve made it fun but he knew what he was doing - tried to limit stress on the animal and knew what he was talking about.
muff and ,ike through things around, feed live, handle copperheads after drinking beer etc they set a terrible axample to the 'n00bs' and give the reptile hobby a bad name.
if he was ever likened to steve irwin i guarentee many many thousands of people, including probably all australians would be offended and embarassed


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

what the hell is so wrong with live feedings? many of many people feed live in this hobby even big time breeders you all look up to and Steve yes he knew what he was doing but i do not see where Muff or his partner are making any kind of mistake many others do the same thing as they do they just do not film it at least they got balls to film there lives and do not hide anything


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SNAKEY2008 said:


> this is a guy that has inspired tens of thousands of people to get into the hobby


Proof?



> ....helps tens of thousands with reptile info including me, and helped me in many ways and never steared me wrong..he evern fought anti-reptile legislation..HE and his partner MIKE ARE THE GREATEST HEROS OF THIS HOBBY EVERY!!!!!:2thumb:


I'm guessing you're Mike:lol2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

they dont deal with hots very well for a start. or boscs for that matter.

they have 3 copperheads - if i remember all had/have mites. in the vid when nick holds it so he doesnt get tagged he throws it onto the table - real good example


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Muffdaddy rocks! He is an inspiration to us all!:lol2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Andy said:


> Muffdaddy rocks! He is an inspiration to us all!:lol2:


please say that was a joke


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Andy said:


> Muffdaddy rocks! He is an inspiration to us all!:lol2:



Muffdaddy inspires me to.......

Throw my lappy.


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

if i saw that ***** in the street i would quite happily go over and punch him in the face, he gives reptile keeping a bad name


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

He is amazing I love his work!


Haven't a clue who we are talking about!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Andy said:


> He is amazing I love his work!
> 
> 
> Haven't a clue who we are talking about!


either telling the truth in which case OMG 
or
a very convincing liar haha


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

leo19 said:


> if i saw that ***** in the street i would quite happily go over and punch him in the face, he gives reptile keeping a bad name


he give the human race a bad name :lol2:


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

have you seen the size of him !i bet he eats all the mice an chickens whole aswel!


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

Well at least other people here thinks he is a great person like i do he has done alot for this hobby when others just try and fight with competition and try and fight to see who is the best and who has the best stuff i think they way Muff and Mike and going they will be something awsome


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Andy said:


> He is amazing I love his work!
> 
> 
> Haven't a clue who we are talking about!


Where do you live...: victory:
Not where ....but what year..
YouTube - MUFFDADDY2's Channel


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

And i will say this for sure that The radio show those 2 got going on is freaking awsome and hell of alot better then reptile radio those guys are so freaking boring it is unreal at least muff and mike keep it going wild and fun and not so borish like alot of those other guys out there i can not wait for there new stuff to come out they said they got something coming soon that is going to be awsome


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah just watched a video of some dude feeding live adult chickens to a small boa. Obviously the actions of someone with the snakes welfare at the forefront of his mind.:bash:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> Well at least other people here thinks he is a great person like i do he has done alot for this hobby when others just try and fight with competition and try and fight to see who is the best and who has the best stuff i think they way Muff and Mike and going they will be something awsome


Done alot for this hobby and 'will be something awesome'? Hardly. They're more likely to get the keeping of reptiles banned by everyone being tarred with the same S*%t covered brush though. :bash:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Andy said:


> yeah just watched a video of some dude feeding live adult chickens to a small boa. Obviously the actions of someone with the snakes welfare at the forefront of his mind.:bash:


aswell as the chicken's !!


----------



## SNAKEY2008 (Sep 21, 2008)

*ALL i have to say*

and this is the bottom LINE!
the guys is awsome! no matter what anyone says...everyone in my home town watches his videos! they are awsome, funny ,and insiring! what a hero!!!:notworthy:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Where you live.....the town, where the hills have eyes where filmed.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Where you live.....the town, where the hills have eyes where filmed.


 
very funny, cheered me up especially after watching the golf, hero indeed !!!


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i think he is an absolute anal 

he thinks her a celebraty i once watched one of his vids and he said ill be signing shirts at an expo and then after he wonderd why no one came up to him .

what a idiot


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

God i would love something signed from him if i get a chance to meet him i might get him to autograph my hat or something he is so awsome and a leader of this community and should be set on high he knows his **** forreal


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

muffdaddy2 you are a ******* ****, you have marked the reputation of the band LIVE by using one of their best songs in your crappy vids, may you be bite by a thousand copper heads and have your entrails fed to rabid serian hamsters. 

anyone who aligns them selves with this guy is obviously a god damn moron, snakey2008 , awsomeboa you are both very very ******* idiotic people.


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

Muffdaddy is the best thing to ever happen to this hobby i wish people would see this and wake up he has never did anything wrong at all and his husbandry is up to par and is kick ass his advice is awsome and his partner also knows his **** hell i learned alot from them and i think they will go big time in this hobby as the old bags die off and retire the new generation is coming in to this hobby and taking over


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Greattt.....Old bags die off....
Leave the forum please...


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

No offence to the older people in this but it is the truth the younger people are moving to take the place of the old ways and bringing in a new generation of herp keeping and new morphs and it will continue forever but it is the young peoples time to step up like Muff and mike to take it over and they are doing a great job they are awsome as hell and will go big places


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> No offence to the older people in this but it is the truth the y*ounger people are moving to take the place of the old ways and bringing in a new generation of herp keeping and new morphs* and it will continue forever but it is the young peoples time to step up like Muff and mike to take it over and they are doing a great job they are awsome as hell and will go big places



That part made me LOL very hard... Bob Clarke dont make any new morphs does he.:2thumb:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> No offence to the older people in this but it is the truth the younger people are moving to take the place of the old ways and bringing in a new generation of herp keeping and new morphs and it will continue forever but it is the young peoples time to step up like Muff and mike to take it over and they are doing a great job they are awsome as hell and will go big places


 
Okay I now accept the future is Muff !! and mike of course !


I must make that thread in genetics "inbreeding is dangerous"


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

God that man must be the stupidest person, what a disgrace to the hobby.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope, the future of the hobby is in the hands of such people who go to Uni to study about animals, and the people who work for companies developing reptile equipment. Now I don't think there is any danger of Muff-Head and his boyfriend going to do that is there? They'd be dangerous if they had a brain between them.


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

as muff is uk slang for c:censor:t he has allways got one thing right :lol2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

boadave you just made me lol


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

Look how jealous you all are lol god your so pathetic you do not even know this guy and you bash him all because he is famous and actually doing something with this hobby and entertaining thousands it is so sick on how you all act you better relieze how poplar he is and you haters can not do one thing about it except sit here behind this small pathetic forum and dream of being like him MUFFDADDY IS THIS GREATEST THING TO HAPPEN TO THIS HOBBY and you all are jealous of him how sad stop hating and relieze that there is nothing you can do about it period


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> Look how jealous you all are lol god your so pathetic you do not even know this guy and you bash him all because he is famous and actually doing something with this hobby and entertaining thousands it is so sick on how you all act you better relieze how poplar he is and you haters can not do one thing about it except sit here behind this small pathetic forum and dream of being like him MUFFDADDY IS THIS GREATEST THING TO HAPPEN TO THIS HOBBY and you all are jealous of him how sad stop hating and relieze that there is nothing you can do about it period


is this for real, mods please ban this fool, it's clear he is trying to wind people up on here


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Whoa whoa whoa!!!*

listen...last time i was on this site i acted like a REAL jerk...i have been speaking to many respected herpers that are very kind and the one hting they tell me is to be mature and set a good example...i havea lot of learning to do and even more gorwing up..i promised i would not make anymore personal attacks on people..although im sure once in awhile Mike and i will do a joke video about some select few people..over all i need to learn more about reptile and change some of my ways...dont fight...listen...some VERY respectable people that YOU ALL KNOW AND RESPECT told me ihave the responciblity to set a good example and help this community..fighting is not going to help...im sure a FEW thing being said about me are true...like i am very FAT LOL, but i dont do many of the crazy things people have said...anyways..dont fight over some BS people...this is the one and only time your goin go to hear me say this "i know i said things i should have and if i offended anyone im sorry" take care...

PS DAMN that was VERY VERY hard for me to say and do!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

SNAKEY2008 said:


> this is a guy that has inspired tens of thousands of people to get into the hobby....helps tens of thousands with reptile info including me, and helped me in many ways and never steared me wrong..he evern fought anti-reptile legislation..HE and his partner MIKE ARE THE GREATEST HEROS OF THIS HOBBY EVERY!!!!!:2thumb:


Well we know exactly why he inspired you don't we:lol2:



SNAKEY2008 said:


> and this is the bottom LINE!
> the guys is awsome! no matter what anyone says...everyone in my home town watches his videos! they are awsome, funny ,and insiring! what a hero!!!:notworthy:


Hopefully talking about yourself in this manner is a good thing for your ego. I think this says it all making a duplicate account to post on your own thread. Good on you mate would never have thought about that myself. Thanks for trying anyway.: victory:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Well we know exactly why he inspired you don't we:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully talking about yourself in this manner is a good thing for your ego. I think this says it all making a duplicate account to post on your own thread. Good on you mate would never have thought about that myself. Thanks for trying anyway.: victory:


wned8:

:lol2:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

he strikes me as a gun toting ******* racist, and thats putting it politely, his advice re venom bite treatment will surely cost someone a limb if followed.

ed



awsomeboa said:


> Man i just got my new boa and man Muffdaddy was right on all aspects of this reptile field i could not seem to get my boa to calm down he kept striking at me and finially i went to youtube and saw him and was so impressed i decided to talk to him even with all the bad things i heard i still gave it a shot and man he was on target with everything he is so awsome and knows so much i think everyone should go talk with him and stop being so mean to him he is just simply awsome as hell and deserves respect from all the people who bad talk him he is one of a kind and funny as hell and helps many of many people out everyone check this guy out on youtube his name is muffdaddy2 him and his partner are just awsome they know there stuff I just would like to thank him again for all his help


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

fazer600sy said:


> Well we know exactly why he inspired you don't we:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully talking about yourself in this manner is a good thing for your ego. I think this says it all making a duplicate account to post on your own thread. Good on you mate would never have thought about that myself. Thanks for trying anyway.: victory:


 
uhhhhh..im sorry dude i dont follow you? what soes that mean?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> uhhhhh..im sorry dude i dont follow you? what soes that mean?


I think the fact that you replied to a post made to 'someone' else says it all...


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> he strikes me as a gun toting ******* racist, and thats putting it politely, his advice re venom bite treatment will surely cost someone a limb if followed.
> 
> ed


why do you have to be such a hater...dont you know talking like that just makes you sounds like a jelous hater? if you actully hada case on me you would say it..not just trash talk like a child...

you guys take care:Na_Na_Na_Na:

-NICK
(MUFFDADDY2)


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I think the fact that you replied to a post made to 'someone' else says it all...


i think your alittle confused guy...he was addressing that dude but talking about me...get yourself straight if your going ot talk to me son.:whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> i think your alittle confused guy...he was addressing that dude but talking about me...get yourself straight if your going ot talk to me son.:whip:


Ok, i will put it straight. We know you and the other user were the same person.... straight enough?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

:no1:


loxocemus said:


> he strikes me as a gun toting ******* racist, and thats putting it politely, his advice re venom bite treatment will surely cost someone a limb if followed.
> 
> ed


OH BY THE WAY!!! ROFL!
dont you know ******* IS A RACIST TERM!:roll2::roll2:

-NICK
aka MUFFDADDY2:no1:


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Ok, i will put it straight. We know you and the other user were the same person.... straight enough?


oh really? thats me? why do you say that?

-NICK
MUFFDADDY2:no1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> uhhhhh..im sorry dude i dont follow you? what soes that mean?


Do I really need to tell you.:lol2: Maybe you don't understand that we can see who posts from where: victory:. Technology is very good these days and people can easily be spotted.

So I won't insult your intelligence anymore but will remind you that we do not allow members to make multiple accounts.


----------



## awsomeboa (Sep 21, 2008)

Your freaking morons if you think i am the same person look up your little crap you will see we are not the same person god Muffdaddy they really have nothing else about you so they start dreaming of ways to say something about you lol it is to funny that Muff is the best thing to happen to this hobby and yall can not handle it


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick....your my idol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

awsomeboa said:


> Your freaking morons if you think i am the same person look up your little crap you will see we are not the same person god Muffdaddy they really have nothing else about you so they start dreaming of ways to say something about you lol it is to funny that Muff is the best thing to happen to this hobby and yall can not handle it


We were not talking about you! :roll:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

awsomeboa said:


> Look how jealous you all are lol god your so pathetic you do not even know this guy and you bash him all because he is famous and actually doing something with this hobby and entertaining thousands it is so sick on how you all act you better relieze how poplar he is and you haters can not do one thing about it except sit here behind this small pathetic forum and dream of being like him MUFFDADDY IS THIS GREATEST THING TO HAPPEN TO THIS HOBBY and you all are jealous of him how sad stop hating and relieze that there is nothing you can do about it period


 



*Mental Health: Delusional Disorder*


*Grandiose Delusional Disorder:* A person with this type of delusional disorder has an over-inflated sense of worth, power, knowledge, or identity. The person might believe he or she has a great talent or has made an important discovery. 




Delusional disorder, previously called paranoid disorder, is a type of serious mental illness called a "psychosis" in which a person cannot tell what is real from what is imagined. The main feature of this disorder is the presence of delusions, which are unshakable beliefs in something untrue. People with delusional disorder experience non-bizarre delusions, which involve situations that could occur in real life, such as being followed, poisoned, deceived, conspired against, or loved from a distance. These delusions usually involve the misinterpretation of perceptions or experiences. In reality, however, the situations are either not true at all or highly exaggerated.
People with delusional disorder often can continue to socialize and function normally, apart from the subject of their delusion, and generally do not behave in an obviously odd or bizarre manner. This is unlike people with other psychotic disorders, who also might have delusions as a symptom of their disorder. In some cases, however, people with delusional disorder might become so preoccupied with their delusions that their lives are disrupted.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> We were not talking about you! :roll:


Strange though, one logs and then his mate logs in:whistling2:


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Rofl rofl rofl*

look if you guys are using this an an excuse to ban me dont bother..i dont plan on using any forums...but seriously i didnt make a mutplte account...however i did use a proxy duplicator so that no one would see my real ip becuase i dont want to let anyone know it....yes techonolgy is great! it attaches to the nearest IP addres i guess whoeevr you think i am...but seriously you guys need to chill out..if you have a REAL issue with me let me know what it is and maybe i can help

-NICK
MUFFDADDY2:no1:


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*anyways guys im outta here*

i thought british people were suppose to be nice..LOL

-MUFFDADDY2:no1:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> look if you guys are using this an an excuse to ban me dont bother..i dont plan on using any forums...but seriously i didnt make a mutplte account...however i did use a proxy duplicator so that no one would see my real ip becuase i dont want to let anyone know it....yes techonolgy is great! it attaches to the nearest IP addres i guess whoeevr you think i am...but seriously you guys need to chill out..if you have a REAL issue with me let me know what it is and maybe i can help
> 
> -NICK
> MUFFDADDY2


You were both also using the same computer


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> look if you guys are using this an an excuse to ban me dont bother..i dont plan on using any forums...but seriously i didnt make a mutplte account...however i did use a proxy duplicator so that no one would see my real ip becuase i dont want to let anyone know it....yes techonolgy is great! it attaches to the nearest IP addres i guess whoeevr you think i am...but seriously you guys need to chill out..if you have a REAL issue with me let me know what it is and maybe i can help
> 
> -NICK
> MUFFDADDY2:no1:


Thanks for that info it also answers another thought I had about the thread starter and log in times. Many Thanks.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Wow!*



fazer600sy said:


> Thanks for that info it also answers another thought I had about the thread starter and log in times. Many Thanks.


 
your a very angry person arent you? life not treating you well?
but i dont know who started this post..and no i dont know the other person eaither...just check th ips! LOL...you must be very jealous of me indeed to have such STRONG EMOTIONS towards me...that mean i must really get under your skin..LOL..

-MUFFDADDY2:no1:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick...I love you....
I love how u think your great hehe


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> your a very angry person arent you? life not treating you well?
> but i dont know who started this post..and no i dont know the other person eaither...just check th ips! LOL...you must be very jealous of me indeed to have such STRONG EMOTIONS towards me...that mean i must really get under your skin..LOL..
> 
> -MUFFDADDY2:no1:


You dont get under my skin, but you are good comedy value.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

im shocked... i really cant come up with a reply for your blatant gibberish muffdaddy2... i guess your really are a 'muff'...

as for sparkle... i dont think muffdaddy2 can be assesed in a more accurate way:2thumb:

and yes muffdaddy2 on the whole it would seem britan or at least RFUK doesnt seem to get on too well with you... hardly the reputation of the next steve irwin...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> your a very angry person arent you? life not treating you well?
> but i dont know who started this post..and no i dont know the other person eaither...just check th ips! LOL...you must be very jealous of me indeed to have such STRONG EMOTIONS towards me...that mean i must really get under your skin..LOL..
> 
> -MUFFDADDY2:no1:


Our tech goes beyond IP's to check where people are posting from, and yes as stated both yours and SNAKEY2008's posts DID come from the same computer.: victory:

As for British people supposed to be nice....well.....that's something I've never claimed to be on here


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*you know what i love?*



SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Nick...I love you....
> I love how u think your great hehe


how jealous you are about me...if you had a legitamate reason to dislike me u would say it...not just be a angry insulting person...but im sure since you people are sooo FAIR everybody can get there free shots at me but if i say anything ill be banned right? ROFL! well ill let you all in on a alitte secret! im here for a reason...MIKE is creating the best reptile FORUM OF ALL TIME is going ot have everything be compltly awsome...and know that i see all the haters have come out of the wood work and idetifed themselevs i feel mightsy happy...

dont you all get it...im the man you all LOVE TO HATE...like michael jackson! LOL...you all are my biggest fans! my name pops up and page after page starts up! forums get their busiest when my name is involved! LOL you all make me famous...you all alk about me..spread my name around! why would i care about a forum...youtube is a million times larger than all reptile forums combined! LOL..

also im here to see if you all will ban me withoyt violating any terms which im sure you all will eventually...but seriously..step back and think...you all sound like very very pouty children..whining about me...ill go on and continue to become the face of this hobby and you all can stay in this forums talking about me..

-THE GREAT MUFFDADDY2:no1:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

dont mean to steriotype and brand but muffdaddy2, you obviously have no idea what some british people are like...

see link for relevant fast growing english steriotype... perhaps their origins come from the likes of people your self? looking at you on youtube i sure do see the resemblance..:whistling2:

http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/e/ec/Gollum-chav2.jpg


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> your a very angry person arent you? life not treating you well?
> but i dont know who started this post..and no i dont know the other person eaither...just check th ips! LOL...you must be very jealous of me indeed to have such STRONG EMOTIONS towards me...that mean i must really get under your skin..LOL..
> 
> -MUFFDADDY2:no1:


:lol2: Jealous of you. Life is treating me very well maybe I should make a thread just to say so and them make another account to agree with myself.

Then again that would be so sad.:lol2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

are you serious?... your evil plan is to create a new forum?....:|

i cant help but feel just a bit dissapointed... i was expecting soemthing like...

*Mu ha ha haaa ive just let loose 300 gaboon vipers in 5 major enlgish cities, tremble at my wrath*....


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> how jealous you are about me...if you had a legitamate reason to dislike me u would say it...not just be a angry insulting person...but im sure since you people are sooo FAIR everybody can get there free shots at me but if i say anything ill be banned right? ROFL! well ill let you all in on a alitte secret! im here for a reason...MIKE is creating the best reptile FORUM OF ALL TIME is going ot have everything be compltly awsome...and know that i see all the haters have come out of the wood work and idetifed themselevs i feel mightsy happy...
> 
> dont you all get it...im the man you all LOVE TO HATE...like michael jackson! LOL...you all are my biggest fans! my name pops up and page after page starts up! forums get their busiest when my name is involved! LOL you all make me famous...you all alk about me..spread my name around! why would i care about a forum...youtube is a million times larger than all reptile forums combined! LOL..
> 
> ...


You should do stand-up!:lol2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

do you know what this guy reminds me of? butters from south park when he plays as professor chaos. :lol2:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually am starting to like him. :lol2: I know he doesnt know much about reptiles but we all need a character like him to cheer us up when we have had a crap day.:whistling2:


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Rofl rofl rofl!*

come now! i may be fat, i mean sometimes be a jerk..but one thing i am not is stupid.....do you think thats the only reason im here! dont you think if i wanted to get someons to back me up i could ask one of my 3,000 PLUS fans too? i can not reveal all my reasons im hear but since your sooo curious

-i also wanted to see if the ip duplicator worked...and it doess...its free guys by the way! seriously get with the times..

-yes MIKE is creating an AMAZING AMAZING reptile forums seriously awsome...and you know what...everyone will be welcome and no one will be banned...

-its always lovly to see who my haters are

-lovely tro get them all thinking about me...LOL

-every seen a thread about me on a forum? many times its a pal of mine...i want to make sure im on everyones mind..

but seriously im not here to **** with you guys but Mike and I are doing a two part radio show on haters and forms perhapd you heard part one? and we want to see whihc forums boot us for just being us...we may be soon waging a war..you know...3,000 plus spamming..but thats far off

right now im tryying to be a nice guys and be reasonable...

-MUFFDADDY2:no1:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah well, you would have stuck around more if you had just watched your language.


----------

